# Is there a way to truly ignore someone?



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

I have someone on ignore, but when they reply to threads that I'm email subscribed to, it gets sent to me and I read it.

Is this possible?


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Sound like a bug in the code or something over looked when it was written. Sorry, I do not have a fix for it.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

While it's not quite a best case, you might be able to create some rules for your mail client to recognize the email notification includes a post from a user you want to ignore and automatically dispose of it.

It probably won't be too useful to try that way if you're using the daily digest, which I presume would send all posts to subscribed threads and that you're intentionally reading the messages in full that way, but the regular new post notification includes just a single posting.


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

How about adding "add to ignore list" on the left-click drop-down list? It's easy to add to buddy list, but "ignore" requires much more effort, and it can be more important.

Like the OP, I do find it annoying to receive notices from the ignored senders. (I'll try the tip above on my MailWasherPro).

Further, and this is probably not possible, when I read a thread, I'd really like not to see a note that "this post is from someone on your ignored list"


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

megory said:


> How about adding "add to ignore list" on the left-click drop-down list? It's easy to add to buddy list, but "ignore" requires much more effort, and it can be more important.
> 
> Like the OP, I do find it annoying to receive notices from the ignored senders. (I'll try the tip above on my MailWasherPro).
> 
> Further, and this is probably not possible, when I read a thread, I'd really like not to see a note that "this post is from someone on your ignored list"


Two clicks will get you to the Ignore option for any user you are determined to ignore. Is that too many clicks? 

1. Click user's name in a post.
2. Click "View Public Profile" in the drop-down menu.

You will now see the option to add that user to your ignore list: "Add megory to Your Ignore List".


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

Thanks! That does simplify it! (click>scroll>click>click, I think  ). And it takes fewer clicks to add someone to a buddy list. Can't figure what the buddy list does, but I add people who seem to be on the same wave length I'm on <G>)


----------



## Redux (Oct 19, 2004)

megory said:


> Can't figure what the buddy list does, but I add people who seem to be on the same wave length I'm on <G>)


Those are precisely the people I put on ignore.


----------

